# 17 yards of black burlap...now what?



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hancock fabrics is closing down a store. I go in to find that the 45/48 (?) inch burlap is on sale for $1.21/yard so I buy $20 worth. Seemed reasonable at the time.









I figured I could cut some patterns out of it and attach the pieces to the front of the house, I don't know, like fake scroll work or something.

Anyhoo, what else can I do with this stuff? I have a lot of burlap to work with so let the ideas fly!

Thanks for your support.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Lots of people use burlap for their monster mud. With that much of it, you should be able to make something about 20 feet tall!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyhoo, what else can I do with this stuff? I have a lot of burlap to work with so let the ideas fly!



you can send it to me.........:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wall coverings
tablecloths
reaper robes
scarecrow clothes
black ghosts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's also does a great job hanging from ceilings (using back lighting), and walls.
Makes things look old and rundown.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great suggestions. Please keep them coming.

Jeff, what exactly do you mean by "back lighting". I know it is probably obvious but can you give me an example? Thanks


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

is it black or what? i've never seen black burlap. anyway, you can "distress" a bunch of it (shredding and cutting it). and hang it from the windows, hang some from the porch bannisters?, bushes, around the front door? lots of options.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, it is black. The store had some other colors also. 

At first I was thinking I just went overboard but at that price...what the heck? I think it can unify everything?....maybe?...kinda?....hmmmmm....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I think it can unify everything?....maybe?...kinda?....hmmmmm....


I can see it now... 1 week after Halloween... the decorations all packed away... Bayou sitting in the living room, looking at the bare, un-burlapped walls, drinking a White Russian...

"Man... that burlap really tied the room together..."

:smoking:


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I have used regular brown/tan distressed burlap draped over furniture for a number of Halloween parties. It's a great way to turn a new room old quickly and cheaply. No reason that black burlap couldn't achieve the same result.

And yeah Revenant, you're so on. I remember nights after my Halloween parties after removing the burlap thinking how much more character the stuff gave my room...haha.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HB, back lighting, light used behind objects, helps cast shadows and gives the room a 3D view instead of 2D.
That make sense?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, that is what I thought you meant but my brain is functioning on about 2 hours sleep. Easy things just don't make sense at the time. LOL!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Revenant said:


> I can see it now... 1 week after Halloween... the decorations all packed away... Bayou sitting in the living room, looking at the bare, un-burlapped walls, drinking a White Russian...
> 
> "Man... that burlap really tied the room together..."
> 
> :smoking:











I think I been watching too many shows on HGTV!

Liam, I think that might be called "Shabby Shriek". LOL!


----------

